# Has anyone been offshore at North Stradbroke Island?



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm camping with the family at Flinders Beach on North Stradbroke Island from the 21st to the 29th of September. I'm keen to paddle out to some of the outlying rock formations for a cast or troll and am wondering if anyone has been out there and if they have any tips on fish, rigs, locations etc.

Thanks

Matt


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi the area you are staying is ok for dart whiting and flathead and perhaps late season tailor, moving further round toward frenchmans and deadmans will provide better territory if the seas allow all the rock formations will hold kingies generally in the 2-5kg class but there are larger fish too, trevally mackerel and tuna are all possibilities, I find launching from the small beach next to Main the best option as it can be protected and it is a short haul to the water, paddle along the cliff trolling pillies or hb's will entice the kingies if they are around (they are always there timing is the key) I would then head out around Whale rock there are rocky patches all around there and the area SE of Whale rock usually sees schools of pelagics move through, working out toward the rock formations around frenchmans and deadmans and out toward the rocks in deeper water shag and boat rocks should see plenty of kingies and trevally closer in to shore, the water here can be rugged and the kingies will try and brick you at any opportunity they will take a trolled pillie which is a cheap option as you will lose gear here. Show some caution as the water can really rip around those rocks and waves jack up on submerged rocks, the place is lotsa fun and there aer some great fish there.
Large sharks are in the area too.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

sitonit said:


> shag and boat rocks


SOI agree with all the above but I seem to recall Shag and Boat Rocks now being no fishing exclusion zones, being protected areas for grey nurse sharks and may warrant more investigation before fishing near them

EDIT found the link http://www.epa.qld.gov.au/projects/park ... parkid=251 and click on Moreton Bay Marine Park Map at top right


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

Geez Matt

That would be the last place I'd go kayak fishing around here, unless you own a shark Shield, :shock:

Cheers


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

MacFish said:


> That would be the last place I'd go kayak fishing around here, unless you own a shark Shield, :shock:


Sel there is not enough meat on Matt to excite a noah mate


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

Hey Dodge I am sure that you can still fish there I will be over this weekend so if I post on monday it means I wasnt arrested/caught so fishing is ok.
There are a couple of guys over there that regularly spearfish this area I think they are perhaps a couple of cans short of a six pack as I have seen some big grey things in the water there, but they have never shown interest in me or my baits/lures.
The opportunity to hook one of the kings that frequent this area shouldnt be missed the fish up to 5kg will hit pretty much anything I dont worry about the pillie swimming straight just paddle slowly around or slow retrieve and wait for the fun. As with all my fishing close to rocks I tend to fish a little lighter than the norm and stick to less than 15lb (or 20lb fished like 15) as I have found that being towed quickly around is not safe and that it is better to lose the odd fish this way than having to cut the line as i get towed into dangerous areas.
If you are feeling pretty fit a paddle to flat rock shoud be ok too. But as I said befor there is a lot of bottom to explore and the rocky patches from deadmans round will hold some nice fish close in there are some great trevally usually around there and they respond well to sp's poppers and chrome.


----------



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks for the info Gentlemen! Sit on It, the launch beach you mentioned, is that the one just north of the Surf Club? If so, do you just troll out and along there? It looks a long way from there to Deadman's. Is it an option to launch straight from Deadman's as well? Any further info would be appreciated. I can't wait to hear your report after the weekend.
Matt


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

G'Day matt
Yep,i have fished out of north straddie,last year over xmas when we went camping there.Mate in my opinion the best spot is the ledge which is lies +- 1km north of shag rock,before boat rock,as that is a far paddle and very exposed.Start out around shag on the east and west side,but the current does do some strange things around that rock.I remember i picked up a snapper just of shag rock when i was realling it up and only got the head back...the result i counted about 11 sharks circling under my yak.So i quickly took my legs out the water and went out to the ledge.In summer good pelagics come through,i hooked up almost instantly,but the current was so strong as i must have drifted over a 1km down and i still hadent seen any colour in the fish,so soon cut the line and paddled back.Perhaps it was just that weekend i fished,but i found the currents strong out there.But on its day reckon those spots can turn on the juice.enjoy


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi Matt the beach is the one just north of main if you drive to main you will see it as it is on the other side of a midden which is at the end of the beach the surf club seperates the beaches, this is the best launch spot (conditions allowing) as the distance to the water at any of the other beaches makes them impractical.
If conditions allow I launch there and head over to the cliffs (you wont miss them) and troll up to whale rock (5 mins) I then work around the rock with lures etc if the water is clear or you have a sounder there are some bits of rock just south of whale rock (20-50m) these can be productive for kingies, a paddle towrad frenchmans will open up loads of submerged rock all the way around to dune rocks and deadmans, there is a partially submerged rock along the cliff that runs to frenchmans which can be productive spinning around the ends (hb's and sp's are good too) the paddle across frenchmans is around 800m, you will see rock everywhere and deep channels all these spots have yielded fish for me, again like couta said watch the current because it can rip through there.
Cylinder beach is a good launch too especially for shag rock and a submerged reef approx 2.5-3km out. I dont know too much about the area around amity but it looks very fishy and the current there is very fast so i would probably only fish a very small tide or around the slack.


----------



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks S.O.I. and Couta! I'll put your ideas into good use. Sounds like the sharks are well fed and are actually after fish - not humans!!!! :shock:


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

You hope they're not after humans!!!


----------



## Straddie (Apr 19, 2007)

Strong currents, and ocean swells over hidden bommies make interesting fishing. You need to be quite aware of your safety around the rocks as the waves move with the currents and rebound off the cliffs and stand up unexpectedly over bommies. I have fished the rocks over 25 years and know of 5 deaths on these cliffs, mostly preventable occurances. The fishing can be exciting at times but some very large things swim past this Point as it really sticks its nose out into the Eastern current that comes down the coast. Last time out I had a whale around me for 20 minutes and took a number of photos.(hope to post soon). I am saving up for a Shark Shield, have just purchased a Fish Finder. All beaches are somewhat accessible, and your preference will come down to your determination to get your kayak to the water. Home Beach is very easy (but a long walk through soft sand, Cylinder is fine, but a large number of swimmers (which can be dangerous when coming in with a rolling, tumbling kayak in front of a large wave) Deadmans can be accessed, but you need to negotiate rocks. And the "Swimming Gorge" has a number of steps. But I trade all this off as my excercise towards getting fit. All the best
Straddie


----------



## Jesse_Ape (Oct 17, 2006)

sitonit said:


> Hey Dodge I am sure that you can still fish there I will be over this weekend so if I post on monday it means I wasnt arrested/caught so fishing is ok.
> There are a *couple of guys over there that regularly spearfish this area I think they are perhaps a couple of cans short of a six pack as I have seen some big grey things in the water there*, but they have never shown interest in me or my baits/lures.
> The opportunity to hook one of the kings that frequent this area shouldnt be missed the fish up to 5kg will hit pretty much anything I dont worry about the pillie swimming straight just paddle slowly around or slow retrieve and wait for the fun. As with all my fishing close to rocks I tend to fish a little lighter than the norm and stick to less than 15lb (or 20lb fished like 15) as I have found that being towed quickly around is not safe and that it is better to lose the odd fish this way than having to cut the line as i get towed into dangerous areas.
> If* you are feeling pretty fit a paddle to flat rock shoud be ok too*. But as I said befor there is a lot of bottom to explore and the rocky patches from deadmans round will hold some nice fish close in there are some great trevally usually around there and they respond well to sp's poppers and chrome.


Shag rock, boat rock and the group are great places to spear... I have speared them all. I saw an 8ft hammerhead last time I was at shag. You guys are way to worried about sharks.. they only bother you if start burlying.... or shootin fish.. but they are more interested in the fish than you 

Flat Rock is closed to all forms of fishing, you can't get withing 1.2k's of it unless you feel like loosing all you gear/boat and a huge fine.. It is reserved for Bubble blowers (scuba) as their own private dive park because some stupid "endagered" sharks show up in winter (as if there are only 500 on the east coast). Damn I hate greenies


----------



## Straddie (Apr 19, 2007)

My first kayak venture off the Point was a slow day and I finished with one small squire. The whole afternoon, I was watching the water carefully for BIG shapes and it did tend to get the better of me towards the end of the day when the water started to get a bit darker and the air got a bit cooler. I made it home and sat down to watch the evening news when the report of a 18ft Great White was feeding off the dead whale carcass just 5 km's off the Point. This did make me shudder, but it was put into perspective when the camera man jumped into the water near the sharks to get better photos. I think it was just the cap of a BIG first day out onto the deep blue and has set a standard for me in kayak fishing and I have not been dissapointed once in my adventures offshore.

Straddie


----------



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks for your worthy knowledge, friends! Even though I'll be checking under the yak every five seconds for dark shapes, your words have settled me somewhat, Jesse.

The thought of seeing a sharky scares the poops out of me, but I can't wait to get out there!
And I will keep an eye on those bommies, Straddie.

Matt


----------



## Jesse_Ape (Oct 17, 2006)

mattayogi said:


> Thanks for your worthy knowledge, friends! Even though I'll be checking under the *yak every five seconds for dark shapes, your words have settled me somewhat, Jesse*.
> 
> The thought of seeing a sharky scares the poops out of me, but I can't wait to get out there!
> And I will keep an eye on those bommies, Straddie.
> ...


I would still be carefull about sticking round an area where you have just bleed you fish. I gut and bleed ALL my fish in the water and have never had an drama's with sharks ( i don't stick around but). Call me crazy but you should still keep an eye out and move once sharks are in the area.

On the bright side the more sharky and area is the more fish are there (you need fish to feed sharks). If an area has no sharks generally there are not many good fish in the area.


----------



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks Jesse!

Will post my adventures when I get back.

Matt


----------

